# Nice One Roy....



## wacjac (Dec 23, 2005)

I recently ordered an O&W MP from Roy which arrived with green lume rather than the white I was expecting. A quick e-mail to Roy and he replied within minutes advising he had a white dial and hand set which he didn't mind at all changing for me. I took the opportunity to have a flourescent orange-red seconds hand fitted whilst the watch was opened by Roy.

3 days to send, modify and return to me. Service doesn't come any better than this. Cheers Roy!!!

(It's the one on the right... the other is my favourite hand-wind Arogno - also from Roy)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A typical example of Roy`s usual, ordinary, everyday outstanding service









A belated welcome to the forum BTW :rlt:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

wacjac said:


> 3 days to send, modify and return to me. Service doesn't come any better than this. Cheers Roy!!!


Your welcome.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

I have an inkling where that white dial may have come from too...









Another example of Roy's great service!


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

ThatÂ´s what I call service!!!!

Well done Roy!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Just goes back to my last post in the wanted section, you can't beat a bit of Roy


----------

